# Audit Tool for CC encounters



## leeannatk (Sep 20, 2010)

I am very familiar with the Highmark Tool for chart audits; but is there a similar tool around for critical care encounters? Since the requirements are so different this tool does not really apply. Wonder if others are using a specific tool or have developed a tool based on the current CPT guidelines for 99291 and 99292 that they may be willing to share.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 29, 2010)

*Three elements*

Patient must be critically ill.
Care provided must be critical care.
At least 30 minutes critical care must be provided.

That's "all" you need.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

